# New to the forums!



## SilverStang2009 (Nov 17, 2013)

Greetings all, I want to get back into the hobby (HO scale). I had a layout about 15 years ago, but with the lack of resources at the time (internet forums, little guidance), it got to the point where I was frustrated and got rid of almost everything I had. So I guess I'm a beginner again and wanted some advise as to where to start and have some questions:

Would it be better to get a DC operated system or go with DCC? I know that DCC has come along way in the past several years and is more than likely easier to operate.

I plan on running 1 or 2 trains at the most and I don't want the track overly complicated with maybe only 2 or 3 switch tracks.

Should I buy a set or individual components? (engine, cars, transformer, etc..)

I'm also leaning toward using mostly flex track, because I remember that with sectional track, there is a lot of electrical resistance because of all of the joints.

Should I use roadbed and if so, which is better, the foam kind or cork?

My table size is 6' x 10'. Are there any layout plans for this table size or maybe someone has any ideas to share?

Any help is appreciated and if there's anything else I should know before I start, please let me know.

Thank You.
SS


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Welcome back to Model Railroading!!!

I would start with DCC. You can get a Digitrax Zephyr Plus or and NCE Powercab for a reasonable cost. I would also keep a DC transformer around to run older stuff that you come across.

Individual components are best, IMHO, as you can buy the best you can afford. Lind of like a component stereo/home entertainment set up vs. an "all in one".

I like flex track best. 

I also prefer cork road bed over foam, but that is just a personal preference. Foam bed did not do well for me on a wood base. I tried to tack it down, but that caused waves in the track. I found out later that you glue to track to the foam bed. 

Atlas puts out a good layout book. Or, you can freelance it too.


----------



## SilverStang2009 (Nov 17, 2013)

thank you rrgrassi for your input, it is much appreciated. I am open to more suggestions if you or anyone else has any. 

Thanks again

SS


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

A 6x10 layout will be a good one. Just make sure you can reacch to the center in case of a derailment. I am using a 5x6 lay out that breaks into two 2.5x6 for portability.


----------



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

I would check the local library for books on track plans. THey always have some good ones at mine. Heck they have 2 whole shelves on model railroading! They are always buying new ones too.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and welcome back to the hobby. Rather than retyping my opinion, I'll just say that I agree with everything RRgrassi posted.


----------



## SilverStang2009 (Nov 17, 2013)

thank you spoil9. glad to be back!


----------

